# combat skinner



## hellize (Sep 12, 2019)

Combat skinner.

The battle still raged on as the sun bathed the blood soaked earth with its last rays of generous light, before total darkness could conquer the day and engulf the opposing armies.
There they were, thousands of tired warriors facing each other, battling for 3 days and 3 nights without resting, eating or drinking. Exhaustion held their bodies and minds in an iron grasp, making their feet tremble, stomach growl and sight dim. Some collapsed, others soldiered on.
An axe thudded on a shield's boss and a sword's thrust was seen from behind it. A well aimed kick on the wrist made the sword fly out of the hand and drop to the ground.
A loud laughter greeted its luck and with a second axe blow, prepared to celebrate its victory.
A too early celebration...
Another blade flashed behind the shield, but there was enough time for a quick side leap, which proved painfully short. Realizing the mistake, the shield bearer broke out from its defense and charged at its opponent, knocking it to the ground. Knife in hand, he was ready for a final thrust, when an injured doe appeared among the ruined battlements.
Both freeze in front of the rare apparition, only to let their hunger to take over and without a moment of hesitation they raced after the wounded dinner-to-be.

This combat skinner is 29 cm long. Forged of 5160, L6 and 1.2516. It has a 15 cm long edge. The blade is 3.5 mm thick.
Its handle is made of oak and bone.
The sheath is hand sewn of thick cowhide.


----------



## daveb (Sep 12, 2019)

Best story yet.


----------



## hellize (Sep 13, 2019)

daveb said:


> Best story yet.


Thanks!  The plot twist was a last minute idea


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice knife, and I agree the story was even nicer!


----------



## hellize (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you! 


milkbaby said:


> Nice knife, and I agree the story was even nicer!


----------

